# Meatloaf, Oh Meatloaf, where art thou?



## mignon (May 10, 2008)

I'm a guy so forgive me if I make ignorant remarks. I love meatloaf because I can make it last for several meals. I hate meatloaf that swims in fat. I use a 5x9 loaf pan with an inner perforated pan that allows the fat to drip into the outer pan. Today I poured off the fat and overfilled an 8 oz. cup which turned solid in the fridge. Words like very firm, super lean, unspectacular taste, unmemorable, etc., come to mind in describing my meat loaf. Thinking to add filler like dry bread crumbs to retain some fat and therefore some taste, I experimented with different amounts. No improvement. I'm on the horns of a dilemma! How can I make a tasty meatloaf.

Incidentally, I've used chuck and very lean ground round — the ground round was not exactly tasteful. I've checked out the Internet and found nothing but boiler plate and repetitive drivel. I'm relying on this forum's elite  ladies to straighten me out. 

One other thing, I'm not interested in artistic creations or exotic ingredients from Madagascar  — I want to make a great BASIC meatloaf using ordinary cow meat.


----------



## Katie H (May 10, 2008)

Hi, mignon.  Sorry you're having meatloaf challenges.  I've been  cooking for a long time and even have a separate section in my recipe file simply for meatloaf.

Try  this.  Instead of using tomato sauce/juice for some of  the traditional tomato additive, use salsa.  Along the same lines, use crushed up tortilla chips in place of bread  crumbs.  These additions should perk up your  meatloaf.

Another thing I like to do is  to  drape several slices  of uncooked smoky bacon on top of the meatloaf for more flavor.  I could go  on   and  on.

And...don't  forget adding garlic,  chopped onions  and/or chopped green pepper,  too.


----------



## Barb L. (May 10, 2008)

What do you use for filler>? myself use oatmeal, I use chuck and bake it in a bread pan, then drain the grease off before it rests a bit.  Yum

plus whatever katie said ! - lol


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 10, 2008)

If you post your recipe it would be easier to see what you are putting in your loaf and see if you are missing something etc.


----------



## pacanis (May 10, 2008)

mignon said:


> I'm relying on this forum's elite ladies to straighten me out.


 
Guess some of us can't help you then.   So do the search yourself. 
Ol-blue has posted a couple meatloaf recipes some of us are happy with. Even us non-elite and non-ladies.....


----------



## Jeekinz (May 10, 2008)

*Meatloaf, Oh Meatloaf, where art thou?*


In my belly, who calls upon thee?


----------



## auntdot (May 10, 2008)

I may not be elite but what the hey? It would be easier if you posted your recipe, it is always easier to figure out why the car won't go if you can see the car.

I always use a mixture of ground beef and ground pork. And if I can find it, and the cost is not prohibitive, ground veal. And always add diced onions, or for some who just don't abide anything crunchy in their meatloafs, onion powder. (By the time the stuff cooks there really isn't much of a crunch, but we all have an in law who is so picky you wish you could just nuke a slice of day old pizza for them).

Can add finely diced green/red/yellow pepper. Add Worcestershire sauce and some hot sauce. And I love Katie's idea of salsa, gotta remember that.

Can serve with a tomato based sauce or something different. And that can be as simple as a can of a gravy (am making this as simple as possible) to which a can of sliced mushrooms is added.

Just a couple of ideas. But if you post the great folks (distaff side and not) will be glad to help.


----------



## QSis (May 10, 2008)

I always use Tempo Meatloaf mix, because my grandmother did, and because I love it.   It's just breadcrumbs and seasonings.  You add an egg and a little water, mix (not TOO well - it's nice to have little balls of the mix in your meatloaf) and you have the basic recipe.  I add chopped onions and garlic, and sometimes sliced mushrooms (if I want to get rid of them). My house always smells incredible when I'm making meatloaf.

Let rest for 10 minutes, and pour off the fat before slicing.

I'm not sure if Tempo is a New England-only thing or not.  Where are you, Mignon?

Lee


----------



## buckytom (May 10, 2008)

how about using ground turkey? 

not he extra lean ground breast, but the other one (90% lean, i think?).

it produces very little of that scummy fat, and it's actually tough to tell the difference from lean ground beef because of all of the extra ingredients.


----------



## Constance (May 10, 2008)

Basic Easy Meatloaf

2 lbs ground chuck
¾ cup ketchup
1 tablespoon mustard
2 eggs
1 sleeve crushed saltine crackers
1 pkg. onion soup mix


Form into loaf or round and put in the middle of a prepared casserole dish. Cover with foil and bake at 350 for approx. 45 minutes. Uncover and top with catsup, Bake for 15-20 more minutes. The internal temperature should be 160 degrees. 

Remove from oven, cover loosely with foil, and let stand 10-15 minutes. 





You can substitute BBQ sauce or spaghetti sauce for the catsup if you wish.


----------



## mignon (May 10, 2008)

While addressing Auntdot's remarks, three other contributors to my education emerged, meanwhile I wish to explain what I did to earn such minimal results.

My recipe was as thus: 1.5 lbs. chuck, 1 egg, I c. chopped onion, 1/2 c. diced bell pepper, 2 cloves minced garlic, 1/4 c. chopped flat parsley, 1 slice of torn up white bread, 1/2 c. tomato sauce, S&P to taste.

I sautéed the onions, garlic, bell pepper, and parsley first. I whisked the egg, S&P, tomato sauce, and torn bread  and then mixed in the contents of my covered skillet, and finally the chuck taking care not to over mix. Meanwhile my oven is coming up to 350 degrees. Then quick into the oven, and at 1 hour if the meatloaf registered 160 degrees — out it came. I let it rest 20 minutes before cutting. 

Should have been a perfect meatloaf, right? Wrong, it was not perfect.


----------



## Constance (May 10, 2008)

Did you put in any salt and pepper? Did you cover it with foil while baking?


----------



## mignon (May 10, 2008)

I'm not sure if Tempo is a New England-only thing or not.  Where are you, Mignon?

Lee[/quote]

I'm laboring in Florida and I'm sorry to sat "Tempo" is only an excuse down here for living 1 mph.


----------



## buckytom (May 10, 2008)

i just had a situation with turkey meatballs that, from experience, would have come out tough and dry. so i added a good 1/4 cup of milk at a time until i reached the desired consistency. it's all in the feel.

while making adjustments, however, be careful not to over work the ground meat, be it turkey, beef, or pork. the minimum amount of mixing required to incorporate the ingredients into the extruded meat is optimal.


----------



## mignon (May 10, 2008)

Constance said:


> Did you put in any salt and pepper? Did you cover it with foil while baking?



Say, I think you have something — no one told me anything about covering with foil, maybe that's the problem.  I've always left the top bare thinking a nice crust would form — never happened. Further, maybe a free form loaf is better than in a pan?

I still can't help thinking that I need something in the mix to keep the fat fat from leeching out of the meat. Maybe an extra amount of dry bread crumbs?


----------



## buckytom (May 10, 2008)

or you could use turkey.


(paid for by the florida cow association)


----------



## mignon (May 10, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i just had a situation with turkey meatballs that, from experience, would have come out tough and dry. so i added a good 1/4 cup of milk at a time until i reached the desired consistency. it's all in the feel.
> 
> while making adjustments, however, be careful not to over work the ground meat, be it turkey, beef, or pork. the minimum amount of mixing required to incorporate the ingredients into the extruded meat is optimal.



I tried that, the extra liquid goes through my meat loaf like castor oil and ends up with the fat in my outer pan.


----------



## Katie H (May 10, 2008)

Interesting, Connie. I've never put foil on any of my meatloaves.

I don't have a pan-within-a-pan that drains the fat away from the meatloaf.

However, what I  do  do is to make a foil "sling" by taking a piece of  foil  that's as long as the  pan, plus  the measurement    of  both  sides,  then add  about  6  inches.   Fold  this   piece of  foil  in half and in half  again  lengthwise.    Put it  in  the  pan,  end to end, which  makes   a  nice  sling.  Put my  meatloaf mixture in the  pan  and, when it's done cooking,  lift the meatloaf  out  with the foil  sling.  Let rest and slice.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 10, 2008)

*Best meatloaf*

Mignon, despite the fact that you irritated some of us with your remark about the "ladies," I'm going to forgive you and give you my top secret very very best meatloaf I've ever eaten recipe. This is the result of many years of experimentation and research, and it is moist, flavorful and makes great sandwiches as well. First of all, don't cook it in a loaf pan - cook it free form to allow it to brown all over...

MY FAVORITE MEATLOAF RECIPE

Start out by sautéing a medium onion, chopped, with two minced cloves of garlic in a few teaspoons of olive oil. Cook it until it is a little translucent and add it to the following::

1.5 lbs ground chuck
1.5 lbs ground pork
2 eggs
2/3 cup quick oatmeal
2 tsp Dijon mustard
2 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp salt
½ tsp pepper
Pinch of thyme
½ cup  evaporated milk
A shake or two of hot pepper sauce

Mix all of this together well, and with wet hands, form it into a loaf in a baking dish. Brush it with half of this glaze, that you have cooked for a few minutes in a small saucepan on the stove:

4 TBS brown sugar
½ cup ketchup
4 tsp. cider vinegar

OK, now drape the top (tuck under the sides) with 7-8 slices of bacon

Cook at 350F for about an hour and a half. Serve with the rest of the glaze………you can always add your own touches (chopped peppers, carrots, etc.). but to my way of thinking, this is the perfect meatloaf ).  NOTE - when you make sandwiches, slice the meatloaf and fry it in a little butter. Then use fresh bread and mayo - heaven!


----------



## buckytom (May 10, 2008)

could you use turkey bacon, karen?

lol, just kidding. that looks fantastic!  thanks. copying, printing.


----------



## QSis (May 10, 2008)

Oh for the love of ......

MIGNON, please acknowledge Buckytom's ground turkey suggestion!!!!

Sheesh!

Lee


----------



## babetoo (May 10, 2008)

there is a meat loaf on line. think it is cheeseburger meat loaf. ole blue's recipe i think. 

went over very well with guests. loved the way it sliced. put in a loaf pan.


babe


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2008)

I form my meatloaf in a loaf pan then turn it out onto a flat pan. I cook it at 400 F and it gets a nice crust on 5 of its 6 sides. 

I use 85% chuck.

Consider adding either worcestershire sauc eor soy sauce to enhance the flavor. Add some thyme. Add some grated romano cheese and a pinch of cayenne, not for heat so much as an added background flavor.

Regardless of what Buckytom says, never use turkey.


----------



## buckytom (May 10, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Regardless of what Buckytom says, never use turkey.


 
paid for by red sox fans, aka a bunch of turkeys.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 11, 2008)

No turkey, Buckytom.  This is decadent meatloaf. And I'm not even sorry that I cannot buy turkey bacon in Mexico. Those smart Mexicans........


----------



## Dave Hutchins (May 11, 2008)

Some time ago on Public TV Cooks Illustrated had a perfect recipe for meat loaf. I have tried it and it is good but a lot of fussing around. here is my fave recipe for meat loaf
Meat loaf ***

3 TBL butter
.3/4 cup finely minced onion
½ cup finely minced carrots.
.1/4 cup minced celery 
.1/4 cup diced green pepper
.1/4 cup diced red bell pepper _ if you can find, or use green pepper)
2 tsp minced garlic 
3 eggs well beaten
.1/2 cup ketchup
.1/2 cup ½ and ½ 
1 tsp ground cumin 
.1/2 tsp nutmeg (ground)
.1/4 cayenne pepper
Salt and pepper to taste
2# lean ground beef ( 80%lean)
12 ounces ground sausage
.3/4 cup fine fresh bread crumbs
1 melt butter in a heavy skillet, then add onions carrots, celery, bell peppers, and garlic.. Cook stirring often.untill the moisture from the veggies has evaporated, about 10 minutes. Set aside to cool then cover and refrigerate until chilled 

2 in a mixing bowl beat together the eggs, ketchup, .1/2 and 1/2 , cumin, nutmeg, cayenne, salt and pepper. Add the ground beef, sausage, and the bread crumbs. Then add the chilled veggies, and mix thoroughly with your hands kneding for 5 minutes
pre heat oven to 350*F.
Form the mixture into a loaf approximately 12x5x2.1/2 inches on a baking sheet. Bake until cooked through or 160*F on a fast meat thermometer {instant read} about one hour let set for 20-30 minutes before slicing

Serves 8


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 11, 2008)

Yes, Dave, the recipe I use is similar to an older CI recipe, but I don't use the "classic" meatloaf mix they recommend, and I think they use cracker crumbs. I started using oatmeal about 20 years ago, when I was out of breadcrumbs. CI has had others since, but I like this one best.


----------



## mignon (May 11, 2008)

QSis said:


> Oh for the love of ......
> 
> MIGNON, please acknowledge Buckytom's ground turkey suggestion!!!!
> 
> ...



Please help me out here, I feel overwhelmed. Is it bad form not to reply to every comment? I'm supposing that to avoid elongating a thread unnecessarily, one addresses the most relevant comments. Have I been rude to Buckytom? If so, I apologize. 

I haven't yet mastered all procedures. I'm still trying to figure out how to lift one sentence from a response to comment on, for example. Each time I click "Quote" I get the whole nine yards.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2008)

You are not being rude.  Bucky was being a little silly repeating his suggestion.  It is certainly aceptable to thank relevant contributors.

To quote part of a post, click on QUOTE as you have.  Then, in the new window, delete the parts of the thread you don't want and respond to what is left.  Be sure to replace each deleted part with an elipsis (...) to signal to all readers that you are extracting a portion of a longer post.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 11, 2008)

The basic mixture is a matter of taste. I've made meatloaf with several different recipes but I always cook it the same way; I line a loaf pan with plastuc wrap and use the pan to form my loaf,then turn the loaf out onto a  pyrex baking dish and bake at 400 degrees.


----------



## buckytom (May 11, 2008)

mignon said:


> Please help me out here, I feel overwhelmed. Is it bad form not to reply to every comment? I'm supposing that to avoid elongating a thread unnecessarily, one addresses the most relevant comments. Have I been rude to Buckytom? If so, I apologize. .


 
you weren't being rude, mignon, so no apology necessary at all.

i was serious in my first 2 suggestions, though, about ground turkey. (the rest was just comedy, or "silliness").
it would help with the leaking fat problem. so the relevance is in the eye of the beer holder.


----------



## Rob Babcock (May 12, 2008)

I take care not to overmix the mix; use oatmeat as filler; use Heinz 57 sauce, ketchup, and S&P; then I line a loaf pan with parchment paper and use it as a mold.  I turn it out and back it freestanding, no loaf pan.  The excess grease can run onto the pan/out of the loaf, but so long as you use a bit of oatmeal as filler and 85% lean or so burger your loaf should be fine.  And, obviously, lots of onions and a bit of garlic is necessary.

The crucial secret?  When it's halfway done, slather the top with _lots_ of ketchup!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 12, 2008)

Here's my recipe for meatloaf (basically Betty Crocker's with some changes) in another thread on the subject: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=493381&postcount=7 It always turns out great, with wonderful flavor. HTH.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 12, 2008)

GG - How was the weekend trip to the Eastern Shore???  Any good food adventures?


----------



## mignon (May 12, 2008)

After 257 lbs. beef, I think I've finally created my Michelangelo of a meatloaf incorporating the wisdom showered on me during my culinary odyssey. I put aside the toe dancing and concentrated on basics figuring that if I could make a decent basic meatloaf now, I could do the arabesques later. 

The first thing I did right was dump my fancy, two piece meatloaf pan and go free form. The next thing I did right, to achieve a nice crust, was to give my loaf 15 minutes under the broiler at the end. Further, I couldn't believe it, but the oatmeal worked fine  — I used half a cup [to 1.5 lb. chuck] of the old fashioned variety and bothered to cook  it first. I also sautéed the onion, garlic, and bell pepper until very soft before incorporating into the mix. I winced  as I added the half cup of milk (I hate milk), but it made the mix mixable. My only show of creativity (for me) was a quarter teaspoon of cayenne and a modest amount of ketchup to coat the loaf. After 55 minutes, the thermometer read 155 degrees, so I pulled that lovely mound of beef out of the oven and let it cool for around a half hour. 

I don't think you experts would jump up and down cheer for the result, but it was the best meatloaf I ever made. I thought the taste was very good, although I may have packed it a little too tight. (At this rate, I may open a meatloaf salon next year.)

Thank you all.


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update.  I'm glad you got a product you like.  Now it's up to you to experiment with different seasonings, meats, etc. to compile a host of different meatloaf recipes.


----------



## Caine (May 12, 2008)

*LOW CARB/LOW FAT MEAT LOAF*
​1 pound ground beef 
1 pound ground turkey breast
1 cup oatmeal 
½ onion, diced 
½ bell pepper, diced
2 celery stalks, sliced
2 garlic cloves, pressed
2 eggs
1 Tbs oregano
½ cup tomato sauce
1 Tbs olive oil

Sauté onion, bell pepper, and celery in olive oil until soft. Add garlic and continue to sauté until onions are transparent. Add tomato sauce and simmer on low heat for 30 minutes or more. Allow sauce to cool to room temperature.

Whisk eggs in a large bowl. Add ground beef, ground turkey breast, and oregano to bowl, mix thoroughly, then add sauce to bowl and combine. Pat tightly into Pyrex loaf pan, then turn out onto a broiler pan. Bake in 375F oven for 1 hour. Makes 8 servings. 

Total protein per serving – 17.0g 
Total carbs per serving – 3.5g 
Total fat per serving – 9.0g


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 12, 2008)

mignon said:


> After 257 lbs. beef, I think I've finally created my Michelangelo of a meatloaf incorporating the wisdom showered on me during my culinary odyssey. .....Thank you all.


 
Congratuations mignon!!  There's no better feeling than that of accomplishment ....


----------



## babetoo (May 12, 2008)

one recipe i use over and over is lemon lover's meatloaf. pretty much basic meat loaf using lemon juice as liquid. make a topping katsup , allspice and dry mustard and put on top.

slice lemon in very thing slices and lay on top of meatloaf. have made a circle shapped on in a pie plate. was orginally a micro wave recipe but i do in the oven most of the time. either way it is delicous.


babe


----------



## LEFSElover (May 13, 2008)

QSis said:


> Oh for the love of ......
> 
> MIGNON, please acknowledge Buckytom's ground turkey suggestion!!!!
> 
> ...


hysterically giggling woman here
stop it, I can't take this anymore......hahahahhahahahah

I thought I was posting this to the right thread, but I did it in another thread.  Here it is again though just in case you need more help


----------



## quicksilver (May 13, 2008)

*     Mignon, congradulations! I won't post my recipe, too many already. But I make mine just like I make my meatballs, minus the grated cheese.*
*     If you've found some success, next time try it without frying the onions and peppers, etc. first. You'll definately add more taste to your meat.*

*Good luck, and good eats.*


----------



## buckytom (May 13, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Now it's up to you to experiment with different seasonings, *MEATS*, etc. to compile a host of different meatloaf recipes.


 

could i suggest one?


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2008)

buckytom said:


> could i suggest one?


 


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

